# Kalamazoo MI group looking for 1-2 players.



## Sigdel (Jul 26, 2012)

Recently we lost two of our regular players due to growing outside obligations. As such we are looking to fill the empty spots at the table.

The RPG's ran by me, the DM, are as follows:

D&D 4e
D&D Next
Gamma World (the most recent one)
A sci-fantasy game that uses Gamma World as the base.
Possibly a lighthearted fantasy game using Gamma World as its base

Most of the players are open to other games but I would differ running of those game to the people who want to play them. If you want to play the game, be prepared to to run it.

Time and Location: The game currently runs out of my house on Sunday evenings. We start about 7:00 pm and run until 10pm.

If interested please contact through this post or PM me. Thank you and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------

